# north jersey insurance



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone want to recommend an agent for seasonal plowing insurance in the bergen county area?

Anyone know if a vehicle needs to have commercial plates to be covered in nj for seasonal plowing?


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*NJ INsurance*

Send me a pm with your e-mail and I will send you to a great insurance agent.


----------



## a2t2p (Dec 4, 2003)

is that offer good for anyone else??


----------



## dumper (Jan 5, 2005)

*I've used the same guy for 30 years...........*

David Page Sr.

Hamilton Group, Parsippany

973-292-2292

tell him you heard about him from Roger Haftek


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

My agent is True and Associates in Westfield 908 232 0760


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Insurance*

Yes, send me a pm with your e-mail and I will send you the information.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have the same question about insurance. My e-mail address is [email protected] if someone could send me some information. Thanks


----------

